
Research verifies Trump stance on H-1B for U.S. tech workers - MaurizioP
https://thestack.com/world/2017/02/16/research-verifies-trump-stance-on-h-1b-for-u-s-tech-workers/
======
DrScump
Link to study failed for me; this works:

[http://www.nber.org/papers/w23153](http://www.nber.org/papers/w23153)

